# melafix & cory cats?



## Elizabeth (Apr 9, 2012)

Can i use melafix with my cats, and if so, do i remove the filter for 7 days of treatment? One of my older cats looks like something is eating her from the inside out. Cancer? Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## Keith Westmeier (Dec 29, 2012)

sorry to hear about your cats. I have 25 Corey's myself. Just remove the carbon,& keep filter running.
Sounds like internal parasites. 
Metronidazole is my best solution. It is safe to use plants, & won't kill your filter bed.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

without true diagnosis I can't recommend a good med,but will say in GENERAL I have NO faith in melafix or primafix.With certain fish it is down right dangerous(it's a oily product that coats surface and reduces oxygen exchange and can suffocate labarynths).It is only my opinion but neither of those products really even qualify as a true medicine.


----------

